# Not able to wipe /data/



## Clank714 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok, ever since I SBF'd I have not been able to wipe data on my phone. I have tried rooting it but it will not create files in data. I could not wipe data in stock recovery either. Kinda preventing me from testing AOKP.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

which phone,
what system version are you running?

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## kwood129 (Dec 18, 2011)

I had this problem a week or so ago. I had to flash a different version of clockwork recovery. In rom manager I just chose the one for the droid 2 and after that everything was good.


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

To clarify, were you able to root successfully?



kwood129 said:


> I had this problem a week or so ago. I had to flash a different version of clockwork recovery. In rom manager I just chose the one for the droid 2 and after that everything was good.


If you're using a D2G, be sure to choose the one labeled "Droid X (2nd-init)".


----------



## Clank714 (Jun 29, 2011)

Figured this one out, took the .621 update, and i screwed everything up.


----------

